# Fish Toilet Tank



## Cassie (May 27, 2006)

New toilet is flush with fish - Yahoo! News

interesting...


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

LOL!

First thought, _"What the heck!?" _

Second thought,_ "Where the plants!?" _

Lingering thought, "Hmm could I fit a pressurized CO2 setup in the bathroom?" :bathbaby:

-John N.​


----------



## zach987 (Sep 13, 2005)

Better yet, would you add this?

instructables : Making an online Fish Tank webcam!


----------



## Cassie (May 27, 2006)

I don't know if I'd want anyone to add that! lol!


----------



## T-Bone (Nov 23, 2005)

John N. said:


> Lingering thought, "Hmm could I fit a pressurized CO2 setup in the bathroom?" :bathbaby:
> ​


Do you need CO2 if you have pressurized methane? :heh:


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

LOL! The first thing I thought about was the lack of plants too.

I just can't see that being a good idea, and imagine how traumatized the fish must get every time the toilet gets used, with the view they have. :shock:


----------

